# Cardinale cerca soci, ma Milan senza rinforzi.



## admin (23 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi. 

*Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


----------



## cuoredidrago (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Da querela immediata! Tasso del 13/15?? che lo dimostrassero, in caso contrario scatta denuncia per diffamazione e accusa (nemmeno velata) di estorsione. "cerca compagni di viaggio" ??? ma stiamo scherzando? 
Posso passare sopra al nulla cosmico condito di "filtra ottimismo, pare, si avvicina, si allontana, si pensa a, di vira su" e mille cazzate così, ma questi articoli sono terrorismo puro.
Vergogna.


----------



## Milo (23 Giugno 2022)

Fosse vero è da andare subito sotto casa Milan… a chi diavolo c’ha venduto Elliott???

i soci si cercano prima di comprare, non dopo, delinquente!!!


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Commisso ci aveva avvertito. Maledetto chi ha fatto saltare la trattativa con Investcorp.


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2022)

vabbe, 600 milioni la meta dell'acquisto del milan. il milan è stato valutato nel suo complesso 1.200k e cardinale acquista una maggioranza che non è stata specificata.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


è stato paragonato a Li ma in realtà questo è una sorta di Mister Bee in salsa americana

e attenzione che anche Bee non era totalmente uno spiantato eh..era conosciuto negli ambienti,,(non so se stimato ma "esisteva" quantomeno) si leggeva avesse un patrimonio di circa 1 miliardo (toh come Cardinale) e le sue aziende esistevano e fatturavano..

solo che non era all'altezza dell'operazione milan

ecco per me Red Bird sta facendo il passo piu lungo della gamba

al contrario Invest Corp ne sarebbe stata totalmente all'altezza imho..(senza diventare il City quello l'avevamo capito tutti sia chiaro)

ps: ma tipo richiamare Al Ardhi no eh?


----------



## bmb (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Tutti philosofer di Wall Street.


----------



## Zlatan87 (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Preparate i pop corn, tra un paio di settimane esce la migliore pellicola dell'estate: "Il Presidente cerca soldi, gli strozzini e il dirigente col cappello in mano"... produzione AC Milan


----------



## Swaitak (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


secondo me se girano per i negozi di credenze del Guandong , lo trovano un cinese che mette i mancanti 500 milioni


----------



## Bataille (23 Giugno 2022)

Ribadisco. Questo è letteralmente un Manenti americano.


----------



## sunburn (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è stato paragonato a Li ma in realtà questo è una sorta di Mister Bee in salsa americana
> 
> e attenzione che anche Bee non era totalmente uno spiantato eh..era conosciuto negli ambienti,,(non so se stimato ma "esisteva" quantomeno) si leggeva avesse un patrimonio di circa 1 miliardo (toh come Cardinale) e le sue aziende esistevano e fatturavano..
> 
> ...


Quando la mia fidanzata e io abbiamo comprato casa, ricordo che il venditore ci teneva proprio tanto a essere sicuro che avessimo i soldi per pagarlo. A quell’uomo senza fede ho detto che avremmo firmato il preliminare e poi avremmo fatto il giro dei parenti per mettere insieme i soldi, ma mi ha guardato storto e ha addirittura preteso che gli dessimo una caparra al momento della firma del preliminare.
Mi sa che al prossimo giro la casa ce la compriamo da Elliott… 

Si fa per scherzare, eh.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è stato paragonato a Li ma in realtà questo è una sorta di Mister Bee in salsa americana
> 
> e attenzione che anche Bee non era totalmente uno spiantato eh..era conosciuto negli ambienti,,(non so se stimato ma "esisteva" quantomeno) si leggeva avesse un patrimonio di circa 1 miliardo (toh come Cardinale) e le sue aziende esistevano e fatturavano..
> 
> ...


ma come si fa a paragonare RedBird a Mister Bee? dai su. RebBird è il terzo maggiore azionista del più grande conglomerato sportivo al Mondo, oltre a detenere svariati diritti tv/media americani e il Tolosa. E'stato scelto da Elliot per il know-out, poi sarà tutto da dimostrare se porterà risultati (in 3-5 anni mentre qui ci si aspetta dopo 2 settimane non si sa cosa).


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/



15%? 
Dopo il 14% è considerata usura. Verosimile.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a paragonare RedBird a Mister Bee? dai su. RebBird è il terzo maggiore azionista del più grande conglomerato sportivo al Mondo, oltre a detenere svariati diritti tv/media americani e il Tolosa. E'stato scelto da Elliot per il know-out, poi sarà tutto da dimostrare se porterà risultati (in 3-5 anni mentre qui ci si aspetta dopo 2 settimane non si sa cosa).


Beh se calcoli che un commento successivo lo ha paragonato a Manenti... Per carità che possa non piacere ci sta, però mi sembra si stia esagerando un filo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Fosse vero è da andare subito sotto casa Milan… a chi diavolo c’ha venduto Elliott???
> 
> i soci si cercano prima di comprare, non dopo, delinquente!!!


Ummmm no. I fondi funzionano così, firmano.. cercano capitale tra i soci o i probabili soci e poi raccolgono.

Le operazioni mediatiche nei fondi servono proprio per quello, portare nuovi investitori per far crescere il fondo.


----------



## El picinin (23 Giugno 2022)

Paragonare Manenti a Cardinale un po' esagerato,non sarà uno sceicco,ma e un uomo conosciuto e preparato,può non andare bene per il Milan,ma ha un suo trascorso importante.


----------



## Giangy (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Che degrado.


----------



## sunburn (23 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a paragonare RedBird a Mister Bee? dai su. RebBird è il terzo maggiore azionista del più grande conglomerato sportivo al Mondo, oltre a detenere svariati diritti tv/media americani e il Tolosa.


Non si può neanche paragonare il detenere l’11% di una holding col gestire direttamente uno dei club più prestigiosi al Mondo.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> E'stato scelto da Elliot per il know-out, poi sarà tutto da dimostrare se porterà risultati (in 3-5 anni mentre qui ci si aspetta dopo 2 settimane non si sa cosa).


Domanda: quale sarebbe il know-how? Io ancora non son riuscito a capirlo. Se riguarda i diritti tv, non serve a granché perché la serie a i diritti tv li vende collettivamente.
Ti prego non dirmi la comunicazione e il merchandising nel mercato USA se no mi vengono in mente “i ricavi dalla Cina” e mi deprimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ummmm no. I fondi funzionano così, firmano.. cercano capitale tra i soci o i probabili soci e poi raccolgono.
> 
> Le operazioni mediatiche nei fondi servono proprio per quello, portare nuovi investitori per far crescere il fondo.


Esattamente. Bisogna prima conoscere come funzionano queste cose e poi parlare


----------



## Rickrossonero (23 Giugno 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Da querela immediata! Tasso del 13/15?? che lo dimostrassero, in caso contrario scatta denuncia per diffamazione e accusa (nemmeno velata) di estorsione. "cerca compagni di viaggio" ??? ma stiamo scherzando?
> Posso passare sopra al nulla cosmico condito di "filtra ottimismo, pare, si avvicina, si allontana, si pensa a, di vira su" e mille cazzate così, ma questi articoli sono terrorismo puro.
> Vergogna.


Il tasso del 14/15 % è già stato smentito più volte.


----------



## cuoredidrago (23 Giugno 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Il tasso del 14/15 % è già stato smentito più volte.


Appunto, lo so bene. Per questo dico che questi elementi dovrebbero vergognarsi e andare a mettere l'asfalto in autostrada ad agosto.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Ovviamente quello che sta succedendo è assolutamente normale. Ci mancherebbe.

Sta cercando soci e soldi, ok.

Benissimo. Supponiamo che non li trova.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

alla fine è possibile resterà Elliott un altro anno e poi si vedrà..forse è pure la cosa meno peggiore in questo momento..sperando che poi arrivino investitori seri veri e all'altezza


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non si può neanche paragonare il detenere l’11% di una holding col gestire direttamente uno dei club più prestigiosi al Mondo.
> 
> 
> Domanda: quale sarebbe il know-how? Io ancora non son riuscito a capirlo. Se riguarda i diritti tv, non serve a granché perché la serie a i diritti tv li vende collettivamente.
> Ti prego non dirmi la comunicazione e il merchandising nel mercato USA se no mi vengono in mente “i ricavi dalla Cina” e mi deprimo.



- Ovvio che la sfida al Milan sarà molto più grande con un controllo diretto nel club, ma essere il terzo maggiore azionista di un conglomerato globale penso ti qualifichi come soggetto istituzionale con competenze a riguardo. Alla fine le proprietà devono in primis mettere gli uomini giusti e dettare una linea strategica, vediamo se saranno in grado. 
- Sul know-out, Cardinale lavora da una vita nel campo sportivo e il suo fondo è specializzato in quello. Cosa farà non lo so, vedremo. Ma io faccio una domanda: il primo a crederci non è Elliot? Non sarebbe stato molto più comodo vendere agli arabi e tanti saluti a tutti? invece ha cercato un partner, finanziandolo e mantendendo una quota nel Milan. Se diciamo che sono rabbini interessati solo ai soldi, dovremmo prenderne atto. Ci credono loro in RedBird. 

Sarà comunque il tempo a dire se faranno bene


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Giugno 2022)

Eh ma Investcorp non c'aveva i sordi, voleva indebbittà er Milan


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Bah parlare di azionariato in questo contesto e in questo modo è talmente ridicolo e sbagliato da essere incommentabile. 
Comunque vedremo le prossime settimane, per ora brancolano nel buio col Milan mi pare.


----------



## Giofa (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Ma aldilà dei pareri personali su Cardinale, come si può pensare che visto che sta cercando finanziatori trascura l'operatività del Milan? Cioè si vuol far credere che Cardinale agisca come singolo individuo e quindi visto che sta facendo il giro delle sette chiese con la sua utilitaria per chiedere soldi, non può contemporaneamente occuparsi dell'operatività del club per cui sta chiedendo i soldi?
Potrà essere un grande bluff, ma almeno si può ritenere certo che lui sia il proprietario ma che sull'operatività di Redbird ci sia almeno uno staff che lavora? O davvero si crede sia Manenti ed Elliot, dopo essersi fatta infinocchiare dal cinese trovandosi il Milan in mano per sbaglio ha ingenuamente venduto al primo spiantato americano?


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> - Ovvio che la sfida al Milan sarà molto più grande con un controllo diretto nel club, ma essere il terzo maggiore azionista di un conglomerato globale penso ti qualifichi come soggetto istituzionale con competenze a riguardo. Alla fine le proprietà devono in primis mettere gli uomini giusti e dettare una linea strategica, vediamo se saranno in grado.
> - Sul know-out, Cardinale lavora da una vita nel campo sportivo e il suo fondo è specializzato in quello. Cosa farà non lo so, vedremo. Ma io faccio una domanda*: il primo a crederci non è Elliot? Non sarebbe stato molto più comodo vendere agli arabi e tanti saluti a tutti? invece ha cercato un partner, finanziandolo e mantendendo una quota nel Milan. Se diciamo che sono rabbini interessati solo ai soldi, dovremmo prenderne atto. Ci credono loro in RedBird.*
> 
> Sarà comunque il tempo a dire se faranno bene


eh ma noi non sappiamo bene il piano di Elliott

loro potrebbero anche fare una cosa analoga a quella fatta a Li..vendono a determinate condizioni (con tanto di prestito) e se non raggiungnono certe cifre determinate si tengono i soldi e pure il Milan

Elliot di sicuro ha fatto i suoi conti bene: magari ha visto che Red Bird non ha i mezzi per concludere l'operazione ma hanno garanzie sufficienti per guadagnarci comunque qualcosa di sostanzioso
proprio da rabbini in pratica


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Ora tocca a festa.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Giugno 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Da querela immediata! Tasso del 13/15?? che lo dimostrassero, in caso contrario scatta denuncia per diffamazione e accusa (nemmeno velata) di estorsione. "cerca compagni di viaggio" ??? ma stiamo scherzando?
> Posso passare sopra al nulla cosmico condito di "filtra ottimismo, pare, si avvicina, si allontana, si pensa a, di vira su" e mille cazzate così, ma questi articoli sono terrorismo puro.
> Vergogna.



I media a naso le sparano grosse, vedi anche sul mercato.
Ma con la nostra inesistente capacità comunicativa, diamo adito a qualsiasi voce.
Tanto da far pensare possano essere vere.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma aldilà dei pareri personali su Cardinale, come si può pensare che visto che sta cercando finanziatori trascura l'operatività del Milan? Cioè si vuol far credere che Cardinale agisca come singolo individuo e quindi visto che sta facendo il giro delle sette chiese con la sua utilitaria per chiedere soldi, non può contemporaneamente occuparsi dell'operatività del club per cui sta chiedendo i soldi?
> Potrà essere un grande bluff, ma almeno si può ritenere certo che lui sia il proprietario ma che sull'operatività di Redbird ci sia almeno uno staff che lavora? O davvero si crede sia Manenti ed Elliot, dopo essersi fatta infinocchiare dal cinese trovandosi il Milan in mano per sbaglio ha ingenuamente venduto al primo spiantato americano?


Davvero, è ridicolo il modo in cui vengono raccontate le nostre vicende. 
Non solo siamo stati il miracolo, la squadra scarsa che ha vinto per congiuntura astrale, fino all'ultimo sempre denigrati... ora sembra che ci abbia acquistati uno spiantato che va in giro come uno della folletto...


----------



## cuoredidrago (23 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> I media a naso le sparano grosse, vedi anche sul mercato.
> Ma con la nostra inesistente capacità comunicativa, diamo adito a qualsiasi voce.
> Tanto da far pensare possano essere vere.


La penso come te, e l ho detto più volte ; tra la gestione "veline selvagge" dei "cugini" e relativo vile servilismo della stampa nei loro confronti e il nostro silenzio totale, sempre e comunque, ci sarebbero delle interessanti vie di mezzo. Ma sembra proprio che ai nostri non freghi un emerito cxxx essere perculati vita natural durante. 
Contenti loro....


----------



## sunburn (23 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> - Ovvio che la sfida al Milan sarà molto più grande con un controllo diretto nel club, ma essere il terzo maggiore azionista di un conglomerato globale penso ti qualifichi come soggetto istituzionale con competenze a riguardo. Alla fine le proprietà devono in primis mettere gli uomini giusti e dettare una linea strategica, vediamo se saranno in grado.
> - Sul know-out, Cardinale lavora da una vita nel campo sportivo e il suo fondo è specializzato in quello. Cosa farà non lo so, vedremo. Ma io faccio una domanda: il primo a crederci non è Elliot? Non sarebbe stato molto più comodo vendere agli arabi e tanti saluti a tutti? invece ha cercato un partner, finanziandolo e mantendendo una quota nel Milan. Se diciamo che sono rabbini interessati solo ai soldi, dovremmo prenderne atto. Ci credono loro in RedBird.
> 
> Sarà comunque il tempo a dire se faranno bene


Elliott credeva anche in Lee… 
Comunque sia, da ignorante in materia, io ho sempre trovato strano che lo scopo di Elliott fosse semplicemente quello di guadagnare sulla plusvalenza generata dalla differenza tra costo di acquisto del club e prezzo di cessione. 
Sempre da ignorante in materia, per Elliott mi sembra più conveniente mantenere un legame con il club rispetto a uscirne completamente perché, nel primo caso, nella peggiore delle ipotesi può speculare con eventuali finanziamenti, nella migliore può sia speculare che incassare qualora dovessimo generare utili.

Altra domanda, sempre da ignorante in materia: è davvero così normale che un fondo si impegni ad acquistare per TOT, magari anche con penali in caso di mancato acquisto, senza avere prima i soldi? E, soprattutto, è così normale che si imbastisca un’operazione così complicata per un’azienda in perdita che fattura solo 250-300milioni?


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Ribadisco. Questo è letteralmente un Manenti americano.


"Sta arrivando il bonifico dall'America...E' che non è SEPA quindi ci vuole tempo."


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh ma noi non sappiamo bene il piano di Elliott
> 
> loro potrebbero anche fare una cosa analoga a quella fatta a Li..vendono a determinate condizioni (con tanto di prestito) e se non raggiungnono certe cifre determinate si tengono i soldi e pure il Milan
> 
> ...


tutto può succedere ma qui entriamo nella fantasia. Ma perchè continui a paragonare Mister Bee e Yogurt Lee che sono ologrammi e non voglio nemmeno sapere cosa sia successo in quella transazione con Fininvest, con un fondo che opera da un decennio in campo sportivo con holding molto importanti in tale ambito? Dai su. Noi possiamo valutare quello che vediamo e l'unica cosa razionale che possiamo dire è che Elliot crede nel progetto RedBird, altrimenti si intascava il 100% della società e tanti saluti. Tu metteresti nella tua società un socio di maggioranza, finanziandolo pure, e con la possibilità che distrugga il valore societario se non ci credi? Stai facendo assunzioni completamente fuori dal mondo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Elliott credeva anche in Lee…*
> Comunque sia, da ignorante in materia, io ho sempre trovato strano che lo scopo di Elliott fosse semplicemente quello di guadagnare sulla plusvalenza generata dalla differenza tra costo di acquisto del club e prezzo di cessione.
> Sempre da ignorante in materia, per Elliott mi sembra più conveniente mantenere un legame con il club rispetto a uscirne completamente perché, nel primo caso, nella peggiore delle ipotesi può speculare con eventuali finanziamenti, nella migliore può sia speculare che incassare qualora dovessimo generare utili.
> 
> Altra domanda, sempre da ignorante in materia: è davvero così normale che un fondo si impegni ad acquistare per TOT, magari anche con penali in caso di mancato acquisto, senza avere prima i soldi? E, soprattutto, è così normale che si imbastisca un’operazione così complicata per un’azienda in perdita che fattura solo 250-300milioni?



ragazzi ma perchè stravolgete la realtà dei fatti? Elliot non credeva affatto in LEE, Elliot ha prestato denari ipotecando il 100% delle azioni del Milan in quella transazione (come OakTree con l'Inter ora), cosa totalmente diversa da questa transazione dove Elliot è il proprietario e accetta un partner di maggioranza, rincunciando a soldi per una cessione immediata del 100%, e rimanendo socio. Ovvio che se RedBird non assolverà ai finanziamenti, una parte della società tornerà a Elliot, ma questo è un altro discorso, è normale che vi siano garanzie. Sono due casi totalmente diversi

edit: sulla seconda parte della domanda ti dico che i fondi di private equity operano spesso a "leva", ovvio che sarebbe preferibile avere già i fondi pronti a disposizione, manderebbe un messaggio di maggiore solidità a noi ignoranti della situazione. Ma da esterno, la garanzia di liquidità in caso vada tutto a quel paese, è rappresentata da Elliot stessa, che rimane azionista di minoranza con ipoteche sulle azioni del milan. Comunque per capirci, RedBird non sarà quello che "mette soldi" nella società, cercherà flussi di cassa positivi. Su questo punti mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Niente spese folli.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nessuno ha risposto al quesito precedente. Vabbè, allora lo interpreto come una mia menghiata, nemmeno da prendere in considerazione.

Detto questo, non facciamo altro che maledire i giornalai perché scrivono un parere su questa fake-cessione, e non ci accorgiamo che stiamo facendo molto peggio, mettendo in pista le più astruse teorie di financing, reperimento fondi, etc etc.

I giornalai, nella loro malafede e nel loro servilismo, scrivono su ciò che vedono, eh.

E per ora si vede un club uscito dallo scudetto, senza firme dei dirigenti e con il mercato fermo al piano C, che ben presto diventerà D, se non ancora peggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Elliott credeva anche in Lee…
> Comunque sia, da ignorante in materia, io ho sempre trovato strano che lo scopo di Elliott fosse semplicemente quello di guadagnare sulla plusvalenza generata dalla differenza tra costo di acquisto del club e prezzo di cessione.
> Sempre da ignorante in materia, per Elliott mi sembra più conveniente mantenere un legame con il club rispetto a uscirne completamente perché, nel primo caso, nella peggiore delle ipotesi può speculare con eventuali finanziamenti, nella migliore può sia speculare che incassare qualora dovessimo generare utili.
> 
> Altra domanda, sempre da ignorante in materia: è davvero così normale che un fondo si impegni ad acquistare per TOT, magari anche con penali in caso di mancato acquisto, senza avere prima i soldi? E, soprattutto, è così normale che si imbastisca un’operazione così complicata per un’azienda in perdita che fattura solo 250-300milioni?


Tutto, accetto tutto ma non la prima riga.


----------



## jumpy65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Commisso ci aveva avvertito. Maledetto chi ha fatto saltare la trattativa con Investcorp.


con investcorp sarebbe stata la stessa identica cosa non ti credere. Chi scrive come ts che dovrebbe intervenire sul mercato non ha capito proprio niente di come funzionano le logiche in una squadra di calcio. L'operativita dovrebbe garantirla cardinale che comprera le quote a settembre? Invece di vomitare odio contro redbird sarebbe opportuno farlo con chi spara stupidate anche se a salve


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Qualcuno tuteli il milan , inteso come marchio.


----------



## sunburn (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto, accetto tutto ma non la prima riga.


Perdonami ma se non la accetti(lo rispetto) devi sostenere anche che Elliott avrebbe fatto il prestito anche a te e a me… Sinceramente mi sento di escluderlo.
Se non credeva(almeno in parte) nella capacità di restituire il debito, non gli avrebbe dato un euro. Altro discorso è quello delle garanzie, che chiunque presti soldi chiede. Ma di base c’è per forza una valutazione sulla solvibilità o meno del debitore.


----------



## jumpy65 (23 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma se non la accetti(lo rispetto) devi sostenere anche che Elliott avrebbe fatto il prestito anche a te e a me… Sinceramente mi sento di escluderlo.
> Se non credeva(almeno in parte) nella capacità di restituire il debito, non gli avrebbe dato un euro. Altro discorso è quello delle garanzie, che chiunque presti soldi chiede. Ma di base c’è per forza una valutazione sulla solvibilità o meno del debitore.


ha prestato soldi con un contratto capestro ben sapendo che da li a poco si sarebbe trovato proprietario investendo un terzo del valore della societa. Fiducia nel fallimento di Li


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma se non la accetti(lo rispetto) devi sostenere anche che Elliott avrebbe fatto il prestito anche a te e a me… Sinceramente mi sento di escluderlo.
> Se non credeva(almeno in parte) nella capacità di restituire il debito, non gli avrebbe dato un euro. Altro discorso è quello delle garanzie, che chiunque presti soldi chiede. Ma di base c’è per forza una valutazione sulla solvibilità o meno del debitore.



no perché i fondi quando chiedono a garanzia del prestito il bene stesso è un Win win.

Se mi paghi con gli interessi son contento, se non riesci mi porto a casa un bene ad un prezzo bassissimo.
Non è questione di credere, sono affari.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2022)

A sentire "i cinesi ragionano cosi", "gli americani ragionano cosi", "i fondi ragionano cosi", "il papa ragiona così" e "babbo natale ragiona cosi" ormai ho il vomito.


----------



## Dirty Harry (23 Giugno 2022)

Quello che viene percepito dall'esterno è una situazione confusa. I giornali le sparano grosse. 
Però, gli unici fatti assodati sono 
- 27 maggio le dichiarazioni di Maldini, 
- 1 giugno annuncio di un accordo definitivo per l’acquisizione da parte di RedBird del Milan, con passaggio alla nuova proprietà nel corso dell'estate e _closing_ entro settembre 2022
- 11 giugno intervista a Cardinale che racconta l'incontro con Maldini di poco prima del signing.

Ci sono anche fatti che sarebbero dovuti accadere e non sono accaduti, ad esempio l'annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara; ad esempio una qualche dichiarazione di intenti un po' più puntuale sul futuro o, aspirazione folle, la conclusione di qualche operazione di mercato, quelle note a tutti (non possono proprio essere _sempre _invenzioni dei giornali...) o magari altre di cui nulla sappiamo.
La società, invece, tace su tutto e chiaramente questo lascia ampio spazio ad ogni e qualsiasi illazione che peraltro è giustificata proprio per i pochi fatti certi.

Personalmente non comprendo molto i giustificazionisti - Redbird pare tutt'altro che una potenza economica con i mezzi necessari a sostenere il Milan in un percorso di crescita. Che possa raccogliere fondi è possibile, ma ovviamente non è certo; e questo ovviamente apre una fase di - appunto - incertezza che potrebbe tarpare le ali nel bel mezzo di un processo di crescita sportiva (e conseguentemente anche economica).

Personalmente ritengo questa operazione alquanto anomala, anche perché se l'esigenza era quella acquisire know-how in materia sportiva, non cedi la società, inserisci in organigramma manager specializzati.

Aggiungo. Se le parole non sono state scritte a caso, è previsto il passaggio alla nuova proprietà "quest'estate" e dunque _dopo _il signing, ma _prima _del closing. Questo passaggio di proprietà (che, invece, di norma coincide col closing) in cosa consiste esattamente? Quando e a quali condizioni è avvenuto o avverrà? Perché questa potrebbe essere la dolente nota, una situazione in cui questo (atipico) step intermedio non si è ancora verificato e dunque il Milan si trova in una specie di terra di nessuno: Elliott non muove foglia, RedBird non può ancora farlo. Non mi stupirei se il preliminare contenesse una qualche condizione risolutiva proprio in merito alla ricerca di fondi da parte di RedBird


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> con investcorp sarebbe stata la stessa identica cosa non ti credere. Chi scrive come ts che dovrebbe intervenire sul mercato non ha capito proprio niente di come funzionano le logiche in una squadra di calcio. L'operativita dovrebbe garantirla cardinale che comprera le quote a settembre? Invece di vomitare odio contro redbird sarebbe opportuno farlo con chi spara stupidate anche se a salve


Investcorp la conoscevano tutti, come operano lo sanno tutti. Dainese e Gucci ancora ringraziano. Ma poi vuoi mettere tutti gli sponsor arabi che avrebbe portato?


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Giugno 2022)

E si rideva di Commisso quando ci avvertì.. Da Manenti a manette ci passa un Cardinale di mezzo,hai visto mai che rientri pure Giussy Farina e i matrimoni...


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/



.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio


Ahahahahahah 

Divertente dai.
Cardinale di nome e di fatto, va in giro a convertire persone come il prete di age of empires. Wololoo!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Giugno 2022)

Ma in teoria i soci non andrebbero cercati e convinti prima di imbarcarsi in un nuovo progetto ?


----------



## MasterGorgo (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.



Siamo campioni d'italia e secondo transfermarkt con la rosa di maggior valore della serie A con sempre meno giocatori prestati.
Compriamo e non necessitiamo di plusvalenze per evitare passivi non ripianabili.
Leao, già eletto miglior giocatore, potrebbe diventare un crack internazionale ma sopratutto : abbiamo 7/11 per alzarla, ne mancano 4 e Paolo lo sa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Giugno 2022)

Il -16 in classifica vi ha trapanato l'ano. Sucate!!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Giugno 2022)

Se la nostra situazione non fosse tragica,questa sarebbe stata molto divertente


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Giugno 2022)

La robaccia di Tuttosport é scritta da gente che non ama il Milan. Inutile farsi il sangue cattivo. Se leggete quello che scrivevano l'estate scorsa, eravamo da sesto/settimo posto.


----------



## jacky (23 Giugno 2022)

I premi scudetto almeno sono stati pagati?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2022)

Secondo me non è una vera cessione alla fine ma una grossa compartecipazione. 
Elliott ha fatto entrare in società altri professionisti per far crescere il club.


----------



## evideon (23 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Commisso ci aveva avvertito. Maledetto chi ha fatto saltare la trattativa con Investcorp.



L'ha fatta saltare Elliot.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma se non la accetti(lo rispetto) devi sostenere anche che Elliott avrebbe fatto il prestito anche a te e a me… Sinceramente mi sento di escluderlo.
> Se non credeva(almeno in parte) nella capacità di restituire il debito, non gli avrebbe dato un euro. Altro discorso è quello delle garanzie, che chiunque presti soldi chiede. Ma di base c’è per forza una valutazione sulla solvibilità o meno del debitore.


be certo, gli diamo in pegno una cosa che vale 2,5 volte il prestito... elio è ben contento se non chiudono il debito!!!!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

Dirty Harry ha scritto:


> Quello che viene percepito dall'esterno è una situazione confusa. I giornali le sparano grosse.
> Però, gli unici fatti assodati sono
> - 27 maggio le dichiarazioni di Maldini,
> - 1 giugno annuncio di un accordo definitivo per l’acquisizione da parte di RedBird del Milan, con passaggio alla nuova proprietà nel corso dell'estate e _closing_ entro settembre 2022
> ...


bel post, ma come può essere che il passaggio di proprietà non coincida col closing?
non è verosimile, nella mia ignoranza.


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Che vergogna mamma mia… non abbiamo un soldo bucato per il mercato, quanto mi sto vergognando


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che vergogna mamma mia… non abbiamo un soldo bucato per il mercato, quanto mi sto vergognando


io mi vergogno a rubare e far del male, ma se proprio vuoi.. mi vergognerei di più a buttarli dalla finestra come juve e inter ed arrivare dietro.
poi va be anche noi abbiammo i nostri problemini ahahahah.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2022)

Come ho già detto per me il mercato è chiuso coi riscatti di Messias, Florenzi e l'arrivo a zero di Origi.
Secondo me non fare nessun acquisto (tranne quelli minori come Lazetic) nell'anno solare 2022 sia una cosa voluta e programmata.
Non a caso il famoso closing avverrà a Settembre proprio quando chiuderà il mercato, e a Gennaio non abbiamo fatto nessun acquisto proprio a causa della cessione societaria in atto.
Spero solo che le altre non si rafforzino più di tanto e di tenere botta per arrivare almeno al quarto posto.
Molti dicono che mi sto sbagliando, vedremo chi avrà ragione.


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto per me il mercato è chiuso coi riscatti di Messias, Florenzi e l'arrivo a zero di Origi.
> Secondo me non fare nessun acquisto (tranne quelli minori come Lazetic) nell'anno solare 2022 sia una cosa voluta e programmata.
> Non a caso il famoso closing avverrà a Settembre proprio quando chiuderà il mercato, e a Gennaio non abbiamo fatto nessun acquisto proprio a causa della cessione societaria in atto.
> Spero solo che le altre non si rafforzino più di tanto e di tenere botta per arrivare almeno al quarto posto.
> Molti dicono che mi sto sbagliando, vedremo chi avrà ragione.


Ci farei la firma se fosse così. Per me è alcuni vendono


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Dopo la storia di yogurt li io non rido più di nulla.. 
A me sto Cardinale non da fiducia, questo è un "poveraccio" che gestisce un minifondo.. 
Il Milan è un asset che assorbe praticamente il 25% del suo capitale.. Vedo nubi terribili

Sinceramente dopo uno scudetto ci meritavamo ben altro


----------



## evideon (23 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che vergogna mamma mia… non abbiamo un soldo bucato per il mercato, quanto mi sto vergognando



Non proprio. Elliot sta facendo di tutto per non rinnovare il contratto a Maldini e Massara. Sta iniziando già a far muovere il management alternativo ai due. Ormai il loro intento è molto chiaro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Commisso ci aveva avvertito. Maledetto chi ha fatto saltare la trattativa con Investcorp.


In estcorp avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa.
Avrebbe aperto un veicolo con il quale permettere ai propri investitori di sottoscrivere quote del progetto.

Anche Investcorp funziona cosí.

La differenza é che Redbird di Sport ci capisce, Investcorp no.


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Eliot sto facendo di tutto per non rinnovare il contratto a Maldini e Massara. Sta iniziando già a far muovere il management alternativo ai due ormai il loro intento è molto chiaro.


Se non rinnovano Maldini Elliot e Redbird hanno una sola possibilità: fare un mercato importante. Qualunque altra soluzione sarà per loro la fine.


----------



## marcus1577 (23 Giugno 2022)

Cardin-anale ci tiene con le pezze al c....o 
Ogni anno il mercato è una angoscia totale ..
Spiace se sanches non dovesse arrivare pk per me è davvero forte e maldini con i suoi limiti ne capisce .
Siamo da anni in mano a pagliacci strozzini e poveracci vari ma quando finirà???
La curva chiaramente non si pronuncia mai !!!
Vergognoso che elliott non chiarisca chi sia e cosa farà sto anale??


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2022)

Mi sa che abbiamo beccato il nuovo Manenti.


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In estcorp avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa.
> Avrebbe aperto un veicolo con il quale permettere ai propri investitori di sottoscrivere quote del progetto.
> 
> Anche Investcorp funziona cosí.
> ...


Vediamo ma sento una puzza di guano di uccello rosso insopportabile


----------



## Devil man (23 Giugno 2022)

We are so broke


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo beccato il nuovo Manenti.


Mi sa che Jerry Manenti sta in USA non per cercare soci, ma per trovare i soldi per pagare il rinnovo a Massara e Maldini. Ecco il motivo dello slittamento


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2022)

Io non riesco ancora a prendermela con lui. Ho questa sensazione nelle viscere che al closing non ci arriviamo, e sarà un nome di passaggio usato come capro espiatorio e distrarre la massa durante il solito non mercato.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2022)

In tutto questo ricordiamo che anche oggi, Maldini rinnova domani.

Ma tanto _c'è tempo, _e soprattutto _dobbiamo stare calmi_.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto per me il mercato è chiuso coi riscatti di Messias, Florenzi e l'arrivo a zero di Origi.
> Secondo me non fare nessun acquisto (tranne quelli minori come Lazetic) nell'anno solare 2022 sia una cosa voluta e programmata.
> Non a caso il famoso closing avverrà a Settembre proprio quando chiuderà il mercato, e a Gennaio non abbiamo fatto nessun acquisto proprio a causa della cessione societaria in atto.
> Spero solo che le altre non si rafforzino più di tanto e di tenere botta per arrivare almeno al quarto posto.
> Molti dicono che mi sto sbagliando, vedremo chi avrà ragione.


Non capisco perché si tema sempre la caduta di un meteorite sul Milan...
Comunque vedremo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/


Questo sta aprendo tutti i tombini di New York..


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Giugno 2022)

Dobbiamo stare calmi e vedere che succede. Penso che almeno 50/60 milioni per i cartellini ci siano.

Il punto è che si sta tirando la corda: hai la miglior base di squadra della serie A, era il momento giusto per buttar dentro 3 profili semi top e “assicurarti” le partecipazioni alle prossime champions nei prossimi 5 anni. Creando una semi dinastia come fecero Inter e Juve anni fa. Prendendoti un vantaggio competitivo non da poco e non raggiungibile in poco tempo. 

Invece SEMBRA che hai un budget di circa 50, di cui diciamo almeno 25 tocca spenderli per sostituire Kessie. Ergo rispetto alla squadra in essere puoi “rinforzarla” di 25 mln.

Che è un grosso rischio, perché, al di là di Inter Juve e Napoli è verosimile che anche le squadre fuori dalla champions come Atalanta Roma ecc investano più di 25 (l’Atalanta ha appena chiuso x Ederson…) ricucendo il gap di quest’anno e tenendoti sempre “a rischio” 5 posto nei prossimi anni, basta una mossa sbagliata.

Strategicamente era questo l’anno per metter dentro 90 milioni e prender 3 giovani top da 30. Non ti avrebbero più ripreso!

poi magari ne spendi 100 tra due anni perché arrivi quinto e sei costretto a rinvestire per tornare in champions.


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In tutto questo ricordiamo che anche oggi, Maldini rinnova domani.
> 
> Ma tanto _c'è tempo, _e soprattutto _dobbiamo stare calmi_.


-7


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo sta aprendo tutti i tombini di New York..


deve stare attento, nelle fogne di NY ci sono gli alligatori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> deve stare attento, nelle fogne di NY ci sono gli alligatori



Yonghong Li se ne intende di caimani


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In tutto questo ricordiamo che anche oggi, Maldini rinnova domani.
> 
> Ma tanto _c'è tempo, _e soprattutto _dobbiamo stare calmi_.


Ricordiamo che le dichiarazioni inc4zzate di Maldini sono datate 27 maggio. Un mese è passato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si tema sempre la caduta di un meteorite sul Milan...
> Comunque vedremo.


Io pure non capisco una cosa, siamo in una fase di stallo da ormai più di un mese, l'area tecnica ha praticamente il contratto che scade fra una settimana e il futuro proprietario, che ricordiamo ha sganciato 1,3 miliardi di euro, se ne va in giro in America non si sa bene a far cosa.


----------



## iceman. (23 Giugno 2022)

Che barboni, Manenti almeno una conferenza l'ha fatta.


----------



## Tobi (23 Giugno 2022)

Fanno mercato tutti, anche il Monza..che vergogna.. sono riusciti a rovinare tutto prima ancora che iniziassero. Prossimo scudetto tra 20 anni


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io pure non capisco una cosa, siamo in una fase di stallo da ormai più di un mese, l'area tecnica ha praticamente il contratto che scade fra una settimana e il futuro proprietario, che ricordiamo ha sganciato 1,3 miliardi di euro, se ne va in giro in America non si sa bene a far cosa.


Si certo gira col catalogo della folletto magari...
Maldini e Massara oggi erano con Pinto... che ci facevano? Scroccavano il pranzo?

Sulla situazione di stallo ci sarebbe da discutere. Forse la verità è che traspare poco o nulla di quello che stanno facendo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si certo gira col catalogo della folletto magari...
> Maldini e Massara oggi erano con Pinto... che ci facevano? Scroccavano il pranzo?
> 
> Sulla situazione di stallo ci sarebbe da discutere. Forse la verità è che traspare poco o nulla di quello che stanno facendo.


Maldini e Massara devono lavorare finchè non scade il loro contratto, parlare con Pinto non significa nulla, poi se devono parlare di Veretout allora per me era meglio se restavano a casa.
Mi piacerebbe che il proprietario sia più presente, specie in questa situazione di confusione, e non che sia altrove in un altro continente.
Fare finta che non stia succedendo nulla mi sembra un po' buffo.


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io pure non capisco una cosa, siamo in una fase di stallo da ormai più di un mese, l'area tecnica ha praticamente il contratto che scade fra una settimana e il futuro proprietario, che ricordiamo ha sganciato 1,3 miliardi di euro, se ne va in giro in America non si sa bene a far cosa.


Va.tutto.bene.
I fondi lavorano così...


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Da querela immediata! Tasso del 13/15?? che lo dimostrassero, in caso contrario scatta denuncia per diffamazione e accusa (nemmeno velata) di estorsione. "cerca compagni di viaggio" ??? ma stiamo scherzando?
> Posso passare sopra al nulla cosmico condito di "filtra ottimismo, pare, si avvicina, si allontana, si pensa a, di vira su" e mille cazzate così, ma questi articoli sono terrorismo puro.
> Vergogna.


E chi fa la querela?il magazziniere di Casa Milan?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Maldini e Massara devono lavorare finchè non scade il loro contratto, parlare con Pinto non significa nulla, poi se devono parlare di Veretout allora per me era meglio se restavano a casa.
> Mi piacerebbe che il proprietario sia più presente, specie in questa situazione di confusione, e non che sia altrove in un altro continente.
> Fare finta che non stia succedendo nulla mi sembra un po' buffo.


Cioè nell'ultima settimana di lavoro discutono di mercato?
A me sembra buffo anche questo.

Comunque vedremo. I nostri parlano coi fatti, li dovremmo conoscere ormai.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Maldini e Massara devono lavorare finchè non scade il loro contratto, parlare con Pinto non significa nulla, poi se devono parlare di Veretout allora per me era meglio se restavano a casa.
> Mi piacerebbe che il proprietario sia più presente, specie in questa situazione di confusione, e non che sia altrove in un altro continente.
> Fare finta che non stia succedendo nulla mi sembra un po' buffo.


se solo fosse il proprietario.. per adesso prendiamocela con quelli usciti dai tombini solo per farsi il giretto sul bus del Milan


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2022)

e anche questa settimana mi sa che maldini firmerà entro la fine.....della prossima


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Giugno 2022)

Se guardò le cose da distaccato direi che non sono stati ufficializzati acquisti e non è stato rinnovato Maldini perché da 1 luglio cambia tutto il management. Ho questo terrore. Spero di no.


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no perché i fondi quando chiedono a garanzia del prestito il bene stesso è un Win win.
> 
> Se mi paghi con gli interessi son contento, se non riesci mi porto a casa un bene ad un prezzo bassissimo.
> Non è questione di credere, sono affari.


Sono lontanissimo di essere un esperto di diritto. Ancora meno in diritto delle società.
Quindi magari sbaglio di brutto ma provo a utilizzare lo stesso modello utilizzato con la gente comune.

1) se paghi il fondo (la banca) si prende i suoi interessi

2) se non paghi non e che si fotte il tuo bene ad un prezzo bassissimo. Questa cosa dovrebbe essere fuori legge. Mica sono usurai.
Cosa dovrebbe succedere? La stessa cosa che succede se non paghi il mutuo della casa. La banca non e che si prende la casa e basta. Si prende la casa per venderla e rientrare dai soldi che doveva ancora prendere.
Ma se fai un mutuo dove devi pagare 300.000 euro e tu dopo i primi 180.000 euro non riesci più a pagare non è che hai perso quei 180.000 + tutta la casa.
La banca deve mettere in vendita la casa. E se la vende a diciamo 270.000 euro può solo prendersi i 120.000 euro che mancavano (300.000 - 180.000 ) + i soldi per interessi e costi procurati dalla vendita di quella casa.
Facciamo che siano 10.000 (onestamente non ho la minima idea di quale sia la cifra a cui può ammontare una cosa simile).
Quindi si prende 130.000.
I restanti 140.000 euro incassati dalla vendita ti devono essere restituiti.
Ecco perché non prestano più l'intera somma a qualcuno che deve comprare casa. Se prestono il 100% della cifra allora non sono certi di recuperare la totalità dei soldi prestati. Tutto dipenderebbe da come la vendono.
Preferiscono che ci sia un apporto personale di almeno 20% in modo che siano sicuri di rientrare dalle spese.in caso di mancamento.

Ecco spiegato come dovrebbe funzionare con una banca. Ora penso che il fondo funzioni esattamente allo stesso modo.


----------



## Marcex7 (23 Giugno 2022)

Che lui e i suoi piccioni non hanno un cent è chiaro.
Che lui doveva comprare il Crotone e non il Milan è chiaro.
Che la sua media company ecc ecc funzionerà tra 5/10 anni è chiaro.
Detto questo, è una persona seria e competente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Cardinale è ancora in Usa in cerca di soldi e soci: maggiore sarà il numero di soci, maggiore sarà la quantità di soldi che Cardinale potrà im-mettere nel Milan, e contestualmente minore sarà il prestito (pare a un tasso tra il 13 e il 15%, non esattamente basso...) e minore sarà anche la quota che rimarrà nelle mani di Elliott. Questo spiega perchè Cardinale stia cercando compagni di viaggio: una ricerca che dovrebbe avergli già consentito, al momento, di raccogliere 600 milioni di euro, quindi circa la metà della cifra stabilita per l’acquisto del Milan, Un ottimo risultato, ma che il nuovo proprietario sta cercando ancora
> di implementare, avendo riscontrato grande interesse a entrare nell’azionariato rossonero. Per fare questo, tuttavia, potrebbe
> aver trascurato l’operatività del Milan come società. Quindi sarebbe opportuno che Cardinale tornasse a Milano ad occuparsi di rinnovi e di Milan. Il 4 luglio s avvicina e il Milan rischia di trovarsi senza rinforzi.
> 
> *Maldini: compleanno col rinnovo o no? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...vo-o-no-cardinale-torna-a-meta-luglio.117598/



Qua leggo i soliti (e sono loro davvero) utenti che vogliono tranquillizzare. Sono gli stessi che tranquillizzavano ai tempi di Mister Bee e poi di Yongong Li. Sappiamo tutti com'è finita in entrambi i casi. 

Non voglio attaccare nessuno, ma a leggere i commenti dei soliti "positivisti" mi vien da toccarmi le palle, perché portate più rogne della rogna stessa con la vostra se mi permettete, ingenuità.. 

Il pesce puzza dalla testa e qua la testa puzza già da un bel po'. 
Commisso è stato chiaro e lui non è mica un fesso, è dentro nell'ambiente, nel giro, sa benissimo cose che noi e manco i giornalisti sanno. 

Speriamo bene, ma la vedo male sta storia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sono lontanissimo di essere un esperto di diritto. Ancora meno in diritto delle società.
> Quindi magari sbaglio di brutto ma provo a utilizzare lo stesso modello utilizzato con la gente comune.
> 
> 1) se paghi il fondo (la banca) si prende i suoi interessi
> ...


Beh per capire basta guardare Li - Elliott.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Qua leggo i soliti (e sono loro davvero) utenti che vogliono tranquillizzare. Sono gli stessi che tranquillizzavano ai tempi di Mister Bee e poi di Yongong Li. Sappiamo tutti com'è finita in entrambi i casi.
> 
> Non voglio attaccare nessuno, ma a leggere i commenti dei soliti "positivisti" mi vien da toccarmi le palle, perché portate più rogne della rogna stessa con la vostra se mi permettete, ingenuità..
> 
> ...



Siamo campioni d Italia è.. non siamo arrivati settimi e stiamo smantellamento la squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo campioni d Italia è.. non siamo arrivati settimi e stiamo smantellamento la squadra.


Essere prudenti va benissimo, essere non propriamente ottimisti come mi è stato detto va benissimo, essere impazienti anche...
Ma guardare il cielo e tenere l'arrivo di un meteorite lo trovo assurdo. Boh. Poi ognuno fa quello che vuole per carità...

Mi ricorda un po' le discussioni di marzo aprile quando tanti utenti pensavano ancora al quarto posto e temevano seriamente il recupero della Juve ogni volta che i gobbi vincevano una partita.

Il futuro non lo conosce nessuno, staremo a vedere quello che succederà, però cavolo rovinarsi il presente, che è un presente da campioni d'Italia fino a prova contraria, per me non ha proprio senso. In questo modo non ti godi nulla, tifare diventa un'agonia continua.


----------

